# AEK v Anderlecht



## pavlos.xatz (Dec 1, 2011)

Many chances for Both teams to score in this game....Goal-Goal


----------



## pavlos.xatz (Dec 1, 2011)

Easy...1-1 at 19 minute ! ! !


----------

